# My retired GSD, and new puppy in training :)



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Old Jonah is 9 now and his health is slowly deteriorating. I love him so much. I took this picture of him the other day and although to me he looks so regal, I just about cried because I know that I can't keep him forever. One day I'm going to have to bury him so for now he gets as much play as possible, and time with our family. He was such a wonderful worker.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what a handsome older gentleman!!!!


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

...and here are some pics of Jonah through the years, and of my new pup, Bella. She's 15 weeks old and can trail like you wouldn't believe already!! She is amazing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> what a handsome older gentleman!!!!


Thank you. I love that dog like crazy


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jlthorpe said:


> Old Jonah is 9 now and his health is slowly deteriorating. I love him so much. I took this picture of him the other day and although to me he looks so regal, I just about cried because I know that I can't keep him forever. One day I'm going to have to bury him so for now he gets as much play as possible, and time with our family. He was such a wonderful worker.



This picture brought tears to my eyes..he looks like a wise soul It made me take a look at my own and the memories just flooded me..Love them lots while they are here because it isn't forever And the puppy is adorable!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

They are both great looking dogs. I just want to reach through that pic and hug Jonah...give him one for me!


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

llombardo said:


> This picture brought tears to my eyes..he looks like a wise soul It made me take a look at my own and the memories just flooded me..Love them lots while they are here because it isn't forever


Same here. When I took it I hadn't thought anything about it. I just noticed he looked tired after little activity... and I thought to myself I'll take a pic. But when I looked at it, he looks so much older now and it made me cry, because I know I won't have him much longer. So for now we play, he goes for walks with the kids, and lays around getting lots of attention and petting. He loves that.

As for Bella, she's WIDE OPEN. 15 weeks old and ran a 1/4 mile track on me yesterday. Great obedience too, except for the stay of course


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Your old dog is just beautiful. He looks so peaceful, loving, and regal.
And your little pup, those sharp pointy teeth, what a cutie pie!!


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Bella is going to be a great worker for sure. To see what she's already doing at her age, and to see how solid and sweet she is, it's going to be a lot of fun training her! I want her to stay a pup but I'm looking forward to seeing how awesome she will be, as long as the ehh hem!, handler doesn't mess her up


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

JlThorpe, your GS' are beautiful!!!! I noticed that you only have 9 posts, you look familiar! Have you been here b/4 a few yrs ago? I seem to remember a K9 handler looking like you and Jonah w/a picture taken besides your criuser. I could be mistaken tho.
Your Bella is adorable, good luck w/her and Jonah is a handsome guy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Welcome back. I was wondering about Jonah. They break your heart when they get older.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

beautiful dogs and great pic's :thumbup:


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

koda00 said:


> JlThorpe, your GS' are beautiful!!!! I noticed that you only have 9 posts, you look familiar! Have you been here b/4 a few yrs ago? I seem to remember a K9 handler looking like you and Jonah w/a picture taken besides your criuser. I could be mistaken tho.
> Your Bella is adorable, good luck w/her and Jonah is a handsome guy!


Yes that was me. I've been gone for a long time. But yes those were the pictures. He was much younger then


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Jonah is handsome...he looks very wise like he has a few stories to tell The little one looks like a spitfire! LOL

Our bonds are very deep & strong with our dogs. They are there for the up's in down's in our lives.

Welcome back


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Welcome back. I was wondering about Jonah. They break your heart when they get older.


I know they do. When I see him Wheezing and take him to the vets, and there really isn't anything I can do, it makes me sad. So I just keep giving him lots of attention then let him relax.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

jlthorpe said:


> Yes that was me. I've been gone for a long time. But yes those were the pictures. He was much younger then


:thumbup: Welcome back! Alot of us have been where you are now as age creeps up on us. Since i last saw one of your post yrs past, i too lost my Koda at the young age of 9 1/2. Very heartbreaking to say the least. But you do move on. I didnt just get another, i got two! (my Avatar pic) So again i wish you the best w/both.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

jonah is gorgeous and I am a sucker for those black puppies


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hopefully Jonah will be around for _much_ longer to show Bella how its done! Welcome back.


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

I would love to see him stick around for a long time!!!  I guess I got a bit emotional today knowing that a few of my friends lost theirs recently at about the same age and when I saw him walking so slow I thought to myself, yep, he's officially an old man. Bella is great. She is such a cute puppy but she's also wide open. I have been doing some short runaways with her and even a couple of trails and wow, she's great. She's only 15 weeks old but she's making her turns like she should, tracking on pavement and then moving back to foilage without issue. I don't want to push her too hard so I'm holding back on the length and durations, but with these short problems, she's been doing really well. 

Thanks for all the posts and the welcome back. It's very much appreciated. 

Jack


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Here are a couple more of the new little stinker. LOL

Grass anyone?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jlthorpe said:


> Here are a couple more of the new little stinker. LOL
> 
> Grass anyone?


Someone is getting big She is beautiful!!


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Last vet visit she weighed in at 33 lbs. Right now she's 17 weeks.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jlthorpe said:


> Last vet visit she weighed in at 33 lbs. Right now she's 17 weeks.


I know you are probably enjoying her being a puppy but I can't wait to see her full grown


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I know you are probably enjoying her being a puppy but I can't wait to see her full grown


Oh man I love her being a puppy but I have to admit, I do want to see what she will look like full grown. I'm keeping her obedience training very light with no corrections at all. just all positive. 

I'm ready for her to start her new job but I have to be patient or I will screw her up and then all that money will be for naught. Regardless of all that, she's just a sweet pup to be around. She's sooo good!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

jlthorpe said:


> Oh man I love her being a puppy but I have to admit, I do want to see what she will look like full grown.


That just drives me nuts! The curiosity just about kills me!

She is a beauty though.

My old boy just turned nine, I know it won't be much longer now. I know how you feel. Breaks your heart.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jlthorpe said:


> Oh man I love her being a puppy but I have to admit, I do want to see what she will look like full grown. I'm keeping her obedience training very light with no corrections at all. just all positive.
> 
> I'm ready for her to start her new job but I have to be patient or I will screw her up and then all that money will be for naught. Regardless of all that, she's just a sweet pup to be around. She's sooo good!


I battle with myself on this one too...mine is changing in her coloring--obviously that isn't going to happen with yours I agree with the training, I don't think I've had to ever correct my dog..maybe beg but never correct They seem to know what to do and when to do it!!


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes you're right. If you let the dog be a dog without thinking like a human when you're training, they will do anything for you. It's all about body language, tone of voice etc. So many people just think their dog is supposed to know like a human does and that doesn't work.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Was Jonah the poor boy that got shot multiple times in his kennel? I can't remember if it was, and if so I remember that you posted a lot after about what you think is safe, isn't. 

He looks very dignified and regal. The baby is beautiful.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

You know how on TV, they typecast certain people to be the tough ol' FBI agents or detectives or police chiefs or high-ranking military, the ones who have been around the block, who have seen it all, who have forgotten more about their jobs than most people would ever learn, and who still would be able to drop you with a pinkie finger despite their age? I get that impression when looking at Jonah's photo. May he have a comfortable retirement until he goes to help guard the Bridge.

Bella is such a beautiful pup! She looks like she is a blast.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I want to hug both of them, for different reasons. Jonah is just so awesome and regal-looking, and that makes me want to spoil him rotten with all the luxuries I could offer. Sweet puppy just makes me wanna snorgle her and have a great romping session.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jonah is a regal and handsome gentlemen. I have a 12 year old and i know its hard to see them age. But there is just something so specail about an older dog. Your pup is beautiful.


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Was Jonah the poor boy that got shot multiple times in his kennel? I can't remember if it was, and if so I remember that you posted a lot after about what you think is safe, isn't.
> 
> He looks very dignified and regal. The baby is beautiful.


Wow, you remembered! It's been a long time since I've been here but that's the same dog. That happened in 2004 and both boys who did it were prosecuted. He was shot more than 40 times with a BB gun and still had a great career. That was so frustrating, and the family actually hated me for a long time until they realized how much effort was put into training him. Even then, it gave them no right to be angry at all, even if he was just a house pet. They have since apologized, turned into good kids and help me with Bella by hiding now and then. A lot has changed and Jonah recovered quite nicely from that incident thank goodness.


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

DianaM said:


> You know how on TV, they typecast certain people to be the tough ol' FBI agents or detectives or police chiefs or high-ranking military, the ones who have been around the block, who have seen it all, who have forgotten more about their jobs than most people would ever learn, and who still would be able to drop you with a pinkie finger despite their age? I get that impression when looking at Jonah's photo. May he have a comfortable retirement until he goes to help guard the Bridge.
> 
> Bella is such a beautiful pup! She looks like she is a blast.


I love this post. Thank you!!! He's such a great Dog. Bella will be great too but she's so young right now she's just fun to play with. OMG though she uses her nose like it's going out of style. For her age, she's doing really great.


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Bella is getting bigger, FAST


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Oops, I already posted that pic before. Sorry about that.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What beautiful dogs, old and young. 
Jonah brought tears to my eyes. He looks as if he has seen and done a lot, and I am certain that is actually the case. Good to see an officer love his K9 so much. Looking forward to many more posts about all of you. Welcome.


----------



## obxterra (Jul 25, 2009)

In that pic Jonah has the look of a wise old man. Bella must be a real pistol. Good luck and thank you for good work.


----------

